# Travertine to Carpet Stair - Bullnose?



## dheg (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a travertine tile kitchen floor that leads into my carpeted tv room via 2 small steps (see photo). The transition has yet to be complete and I can't seem to find anyone with a good idea on how to make it work. Lowe's/Home Depot don't seem to carry a standard product - anyone have thoughts on how to finish this off?

Measurements:
Total width = 47"
Tile edge to stair edge = 2.5" Deep
Tile + Underlayment = .75/1" High
Stair = 1.5" High


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

It's kind of after the fact now but Schluter makes products for all kinds of tile-to-XXX transitions. Albeit, most of theirs need to be embedded under the tile:
http://www.schluter.com/2_8_rondec_step.aspx

You could also have a custom oak stair bullnose piece made and have it stained to match the railing.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

Angus totally stole my thunder....

good job-


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

she posted this at DIY also. Same response there. Do you think we will know if she fixes this?


----------



## dheg (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you all for your help. According to another answer I rec'd it sounds like the carpet should have wrapped around. I found a Hardwood Transition (Tile to Carpet) with a snap track at Menard's (www.mdteam.com/products.php?category=798). I posted the response to http://boards.diynetwork.com about whether that might work as well. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## tezza 1 (Mar 23, 2009)

*stair nose*

Your best bet would be to clean up the tile edge run a piece of smooth edge (carpet gripper) alone the tiles leaving a gap between the gripper and the tiles a little smaller than the hight of the gripper, also smooth edge the face of the step 2 1/2 times the hight of the gripper from the bottom and hopfuly you have a piece of spear carpet to finish off, any more questions contact terry 0277345708:thumbup:


----------



## Rivethead (Dec 26, 2008)

There's a travertine transition strip that's made for that but I just measured the one I put in at the bath door upstairs and it's only 2 inches. I don't recall if they had deeper ones or not. Did you just install the tile and is that center tile a full tile? Looks like the two side section are short sections. 

If not a full tile - a lot of work but... Remove the small cut pieces at your end now. Extend the backerboard out to the edge. Face the lip with strips of tile level with the backer. Then buy the transition strip and set it out over the face tile to make it even. Then piece back in your removed tiles.
Or - hope you can find the transition in a deeper section. I had to go to a regular tile shop to find them.


----------

